# Busway Question



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a customer who currently has roughly 60 machines, each being 3-phase 20 amp, which are connected to (2) 200 amp busways, so roughly 30 machines per busway. Is there any reason (obvious) that I couldn't run those machines on (4) 100 amp busways? Reason I ask is because they are moving to a new location and want a smooth transition, so I looked into pricing reconditioned busway and the hundred amp is way less than 200, especially considering the amount of discos needed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> I have a customer who currently has roughly 60 machines, each being 3-phase 20 amp, which are connected to (2) 200 amp busways, so roughly 30 machines per busway. Is there any reason (obvious) that I couldn't run those machines on (4) 100 amp busways? Reason I ask is because they are moving to a new location and want a smooth transition, so I looked into pricing reconditioned busway and the hundred amp is way less than 200, especially considering the amount of discos needed.


Are you coming out of the busway with SO cord?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Doesn't give you much room for expansion which one of the biggest draws to busway. "Reconditioned" busway is junk too. I was given 600' of 1200 amp busway to put up last year and only 500' of it was usable. And if you do use salvaged bus duct megger everything all the time. And don't forget the torque specs. Personally I wouldn't do it, I'd try to sell them some 400 or 600 amp bus duct

Also how does the amount of disconnects come into play? You still need 60 no matter what unless you're tap ruling. Doesn't a 30 amp bus plug fit a 100 amp busway the same as a 200 amp busway? I honestly don't know I've never used anything smaller than 800 amp sq d i line-II busway


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Doesn't give you much room for expansion which one of the biggest draws to busway. "Reconditioned" busway is junk too. I *was given 600'* of 1200 amp busway to put up last year and *only 500' of it was usable*. And if you do use salvaged bus duct megger everything all the time. And don't forget the torque specs. Personally I wouldn't do it, I'd try to sell them some 400 or 600 amp bus duct
> 
> Also how does the amount of disconnects come into play? You still need 60 no matter what unless you're tap ruling. Doesn't a 30 amp bus plug fit a 100 amp busway the same as a 200 amp busway? I honestly don't know I've never used anything smaller than 800 amp sq d i line-II busway


I would not call 83% usable, a bad margin for something you where given:001_huh:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

360max said:


> I would not call 83% usable, a bad margin for something you where given:001_huh:


?? Is there a question in there somewhere? I'm slow today


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Doesn't give you much room for expansion which one of the biggest draws to busway. "Reconditioned" busway is junk too. I was given 600' of 1200 amp busway to put up last year and only 500' of it was usable.* And if you do use salvaged bus duct megger everything all the time. And don't forget the torque specs.* Personally I wouldn't do it, I'd try to sell them some 400 or 600 amp bus duct
> y



All busway should be meggered when first recieved piece by piece, each section should be meggered as it goes up and each time you add a piece, upon completion and prior to energizing.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'd be real leery of used bus duct. "Reconditioned" probably just means "sprayed with a can of Krylon." Get documented withstand-test values from the seller for every piece you buy, and I agree with the others: Meg before and after.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

brian john said:


> All busway should be meggered when first recieved piece by piece, each section should be meggered as it goes up and each time you add a piece, upon completion and prior to energizing.


I know that Brian. But you and I both know it doesn't always happen. If there is such a thing as being "more important in this case"- this is it.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Well what I plan on using is Siemens ITE busway if that means anything. It was a fraction of what other 200+ amp busways were, that's what sold the idea/job to customer who's mind is now set on it. This job will begin in a month or so and I'm pretty much stuck having to go this route, otherwise I will need tons of circuits ran to 60+ individual machines, not to mention the added panels to do so. I've been quoted roughly $15,000 for all busway needed including tap boxes, 120 disconnects(30 amp) with breakers. This will definitely look nicer too versus a mess of exposed conduits, not to mention the short time frame I'm given to relocate this plant.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'd be real leery of used bus duct. "Reconditioned" probably just means "sprayed with a can of Krylon." Get documented withstand-test values from the seller for every piece you buy, and I agree with the others: Meg before and after.


Oh yeah, definitely gonna do this, I also forgot to ask about warranty. And yes he did mention painting them and would bet there is no testing involved.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bus duct is incredibly easy to install once you get the system down. And I bet that stuff you're using is so light one guy could do the whole job himself with the right lift if he had to


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'd be real leery of used bus duct. "Reconditioned" probably just means "sprayed with a can of Krylon." Get documented withstand-test values from the seller for every piece you buy, and I agree with the others: Meg before and after.


Agreed, not one of the real remanufacturing guys will touch used bus, the biggest issue is that it sags and settles in a plant over the years so when you try to remove it, remanufacture it, and reinstall, it never lines up again and is a pain in the butt.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> ?? Is there a question in there somewhere? I'm slow today


no question there, just thought those are not bad percentages if you where given the bus duct


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

360max said:


> no question there, just thought those are not bad percentages if you where given the bus duct


Gotcha. But someone paid for 600' and got 500'. That'd be enough to piss me off. I was given aka the company I was contracting for bought it for themselves and paid me to put it up


----------

